# How to fix leaking tank?



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a 15 gallon tank that is leaking around the bottom. It is a glass panoramic tank with a plastic base. I've bought fish tank silicone. What do I do now? I'm thinking i'll have to remove the bottom and all the existing seal re-seal it. Any tips?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

You will want to remove all the silicone. Clean up the seams and then reapply. Relatively simple process actually.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*^+1*


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

James0816 said:


> You will want to remove all the silicone. Clean up the seams and then reapply. Relatively simple process actually.


When you say clean up the seams should I use some kind of product? If it wasn't for fish I'd wipe it down with some a solvent before putting on the new silicone but that doesn't seem like a good idea for fish. Sorry these may seem like silly questions but I've never tried it before and it seems better to ask now than after i've made a mess


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Normally what happens when you remove the silicone, you will wind up have rough edges or fraid pieces still stuck in the seam. You want to ensure that you don't leave any of these behind. Just ensure to have the glass clean of any silicone remnants and that there are no rough spots in the corners. That's what I meant by "clean up".

And no, I would advise against using any solvents. They aren't necessary.

Also...there are no silly questions. Ask away. Plenty of good folks out here willing to help out.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Very helpfull info, thanks. Think I'm good to give it a go.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

gl ... and remember ... just take your time.

another helpfull hint ... use masking tape to layout your seams. Apply the silicone and then form the seam using your finger or one of the speciality tools they have now adays. When it's dry, you can slowly remove the tape and you will have a nice professional looking tank.

I only mention that as some people are good at it and don't have to use the tape. Unfortunately ... I'm not one of them. ;o)


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Masking tape sounds like a good idea for a first timer. Good tip, thanks


----------

